
The First Roman Fonts - lispython
http://ilovetypography.com/2016/04/18/the-first-roman-fonts/
======
rwinn
If anyone is looking for these as usable fonts I found this french designer
Gilles Le Corre -
[http://www.gilleslecorre.com/pages/fonts.html](http://www.gilleslecorre.com/pages/fonts.html)
\- who makes a lot of fonts based of old manuscripts and books.

[http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/glc/1467-pannartz-
latin/](http://www.myfonts.com/fonts/glc/1467-pannartz-latin/)

~~~
Agustus
I am so immune to background images, and did not notice it at first, but the
first link's background is NSFW.

------
amelius
Glad they didn't impose a 5000 year copyright period back then.

------
diminish
I'm currently taking a coursera typography class - I'm glad I can understand
some of the historical context here.

------
jmhuret
Times Old Roman?

